# 40's &50's bikes in a Garage sale



## kirk thomas (Sep 14, 2018)

I am going to this garage sale this morning but have $100 or so. If anyone wants to take a chance and send me some cash on pp. I will take some pics this morning and post them. I am having my closing this afternoon and will not be able to stop back there till tomorrow. If anyone is interested your money would be refunded 100 percent if no purchase. You never know what is there. If you are interested send me some cash and anything special you might be looking. You can pp me some cash at if you want to take a chance and let me go garage sale for you. My pp is kirklandthomas40@yahoo.com
https://utica.craigslist.org/gms/d/huge-antique-garage-sale/6695916861.html


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 14, 2018)

They just put up a picturehttps://utica.craigslist.org/gms/d/lots-of-antique-bikes/6697316019.html


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 14, 2018)

Link didn't work for pictures. But I found these.


----------



## FSH (Sep 14, 2018)

I can make out a Hiawatha badge


----------



## KingOBO (Sep 16, 2018)

How did this go?


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 17, 2018)

I was to busy with my house closing and did not make it.


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 17, 2018)

I got ahold of the guy with the bikes and am going to try and stop by today or tomorrow. If anyone wants to send some money my way I will make sure and get there. I will refund 100% of your money if nothing is bought for you. I am broke from my moving and closing and am going to try and see if he will hold them till the 3rd when I get paid. If you do send me some money and do not like what I buy, you would get all your investment back plus, we can talk about it. I do realize there is not big money from the 2 pictures he put up. You never know what parts are there maybe he has some more hidden treasures. Just to let you know I would probably offer him $500 for all. I will have to see what is there. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 18, 2018)

I hope he will wait till I get paid on the 3rd. Calling him today.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 18, 2018)

pm me


----------

